# WCS One-Bolt Seat Post and Selle Italia Flite Saddle Compatability



## NextTime (Oct 13, 2007)

Ritchey Dave et al.

I'm building up a SwissCross and want to go with mostly a Ritchey cockpit including a WCS one-bolt 20mm offset wet red seat post.

Question is whether this seat post is compatable with my current saddle, Selle Italia Flite team edition. If not, do I need one of the clamp kits? 

Note: the specs on the Flite rails are: Ti 316 Tube diam. oval 7 x 8.5 mm.

Thanks for your help!


----------



## Ritchey_Dave (Apr 23, 2010)

It is compatible but you'll need a different clamp kit. 

Get one of these:
Ritchey Logic - Road - Seatposts - WCS Alloy 1-Bolt Clamp Kit

You'll need the 8x8.5 one. Most retailers that carry our seatpost will have these readily available as well. 

Congrats on the new SwissCross, it'll be a beaut with all that Wet Red stuff on there. We have one built up like that here in the office and it looks amazing.


----------



## NextTime (Oct 13, 2007)

Great. Many thanks. Yes, can't wait to build and ride the bike.


----------

